# Its a filly!!



## Firefall (Mar 4, 2007)

My new shetland mare had a filly, yesterday, haven't had a filly born here in 2 yrs and never a shetland before. She's a bay and her sire is "Grahams Chief Lobo"


----------



## kaykay (Mar 4, 2007)

congrats!!! what a cutie!! Just love those long legs. Cant wait to see dry pics. i sure wish my mare would foal LOL


----------



## Getitia (Mar 4, 2007)

:aktion033: CONGRATULATIONS on your lovely pinto girl and first born shetland (they are addictive for sure!) :aktion033: Isn't it great to start out PINK



:


----------



## SweetOpal (Mar 4, 2007)

You talk about some legs!!! wow, she is a cutie for sure, can't wait to see some dry and unfolded pics!!! don't keep us in suspense too long!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 4, 2007)

Congratulations on your beautiful filly. Looking forward to seeing more pictures.



:



: :new_let_it_all_out: :cheeky-smiley-006:


----------



## irishmini (Mar 4, 2007)

lovely filly.....well done..she looks lovely...


----------



## CLC Stables (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice and she is colored at that, what more could you ask for.


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 4, 2007)

I LOVE those legs



: Congrats! :aktion033:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 4, 2007)

She is just lovely! :aktion033:


----------



## Lewella (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats! Can't wait to see her unfolded!


----------



## crponies (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations on your new, pretty little filly! :aktion033:


----------



## txminipinto (Mar 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! We're friends with the Pruetts (owners' of Lobo) and I know they were worried about the transporters coming so close to Lacy's due date! We have 2 daughters of Lobo with 1 more foal on the way. One is a Congress Top 3 yearling filly and the other is just 2 months old! You'll love this little girl as he puts great personalities on all his babies!

Again, CONGRATULATIONS and I'm glad everything went well. :saludando:


----------



## Ponygirl (Mar 5, 2007)

:aktion033: Congrats...Lori..!!! Glad she waited to have that baby after she got to your place.....nice legs!!!! LOL


----------



## Firefall (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I'm amazed at her long legs, she stands like her sire and seems to know how to pose.........LOL Of course she is doing the cute poses when I don't have my camera.


----------



## Mercysmom (Mar 6, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Congratulations on your new baby girl!

Enjoy!

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## alphahorses (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations. She is just lovely!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 14, 2007)

What a Pretty Baby :aktion033: Great "FRESH" pic.......


----------



## JennyB (Apr 1, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

Congratulations! She is beautiful :aktion033:

My best,

Jenny


----------

